# Retrofit of Bluetooth in Golf VI



## kriskringle (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello all,

I am in the middle of getting the information together for a retrofit of a MFSW (MFL), Bluetooth, and MEDIA-IN for a 2009 TDI. Really need a wiring diagram, and some infos. Bought most of the stuff from CarSystems in Poland. (Right next door ya know)...I would also like to install the overhead console, but need to know where to integrate it into the harness. (Great write-up on the VOLK-L unit here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4084743-Installing-Volk-L-bluetooth-kit-(long-lotsa-pics)) 
Here is what I have written up so far: Installation of Bluetooth / MEDIA-IN / and MFL in 2009 Golf

Has anyone installed the Bluetooth kit from the company in Poland? BTW, I think he ripped the instructions off from 71sbeetle...

CarSystems? I am wondering where (or if) the plugs for the speakers install...









Are there plugs in the auto already? Another thing that is strange is that the way they are connected seems to be wrong; when I compare the B-T Harness to the one for the Media-in harness, there are a few discrepancies:

1. On the Bluetooth, the one speaker plug is connected to terminals 6 and 7. The problem being, that this corresponds to RF - and LR + on the MDI harness, additionally, the other connection for the speaker goes to 4 (WH/BL), and 10, which is LF-. Confused yet? Jeepers, I hope someone has a clue, because I do not...

2. The pink 'phone-mute' wire goes from the radio to the bus on the Media-in harness, but on the B-T harness, it goes from the plug on the B-T to the radio-that is no connetion to the 'bus-Side of the harness...

I hope someone has installed one of these already, I am trying to find a wiring diagram to figure out the connections, as I am planning on integrating the B-T and Media-in box at the same time....Thanks Jonathan


----------

